# FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT



## tzoi516 (Oct 21, 2013)

What is FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT? I didn't see any version 10 in snapshots, just 9.2 and 11.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 21, 2013)

Current = HEAD
(http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/)

New HEAD is 11, and since 11 is HEAD, 10 gets moved to STABLE/10
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 21, 2013)

This is a little bit of a break with the past, when a branch moved to -STABLE only after a -RELEASE had been cut from it, and a new -CURRENT branch moved forward. This time around, there is a 10-STABLE and an 11-CURRENT before there is a 10-RELEASE.


----------

